# cap jobs and cap manufactures.



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

I plan on doing a cap job on an xtant amp. I am leaning towards nichicon caps. Are there any specific caps that everybody likes to use? Is there any value changes that people recommend? Its an Xtant x603.

Also as far as the cap job itself, I assume that more than just the power filter caps should be replaced. I would think that all the polar elect. caps would need to be swapped out. Is this true?

I have been using F&T german caps in my guitar amps for filtering, but at 5 dollars a pop that would be too much coin for all the caps in this amp. And sprague caps are getting expensive also. So I gotta find something else for this amp. 

And I dont use Illinois caps either. Too many bad stories about those.

Whatever I use, I really want to get the caps through Mouser if possible. I like their prices. Unless there is a specific company that everybody knows about for car amp parts I want to stick with Mouser.

Thanks.


----------

